

Shoemaker-Levy: 1st observable collision of extraterrestrial bodies - tmflannery
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comet_Shoemaker%E2%80%93Levy_9

======
riledhel
I remember being a kid and asking my parents to drive me to the local
observatory. We stood there for a couple of hours just to peek at the
telescope for a minute. I think I'll never forget the fascination I had and
how amazed I was.

